# Halloween 2014 "The LABORATORY"



## azsonggoddess (Jul 30, 2015)

Halloween is our favorite time to have a party. We really "DO IT UP" every year and every year is different. This is our house transformed for Halloween 2014.






azsonggoddess


----------



## zbfx (Jul 22, 2015)

Very cool, I love the potion bottles and the light in the bathroom faucet is a cool detail. I think it takes so much dedication to do up the inside of your house and would love to do it one day!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy McMoley, that took a lot of thought and effort. I almost thought Frankie would come alive before my eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow! That's an impressive set up.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Well done! I like the creative use of the LED icicles. And I know what you mean about those damn ladders...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great job on this.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I loved all the things bubbling perfectly, and faux ekg machine added a great touch. Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

And I thought I decorated a lot inside my house. Holy crap - that was awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Hemlawk (Sep 23, 2015)

Where did you get the faux Jaco's Ladder? I need that in my life!


----------

